
Google Struggles to Justify Why It's Restricting Ad Blockers in Chrome - clouddrover
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/evy53j/google-struggles-to-justify-making-chrome-ad-blockers-worse
======
userbinator
It's not struggling to justify, it's struggling to spin it in a way that
doesn't sound completely evil...

Fortunately I think the "it's for your security" argument is getting tired
now, and people are starting to see through it. What Google is really trying
to secure is its control and profits.

Although as someone who regularly uses several different browsers (but never
Chrome, only Chromium), I prefer using a filtering proxy to stop stuff from
even getting to the browser(s). Unless they start ignoring proxy settings or
refusing to use the proxy's certificate (sadly, that might be the next thing
they try to "secure"...), I can still control how I consume Web content.

------
4ensic
Because they're an advertising company and it isn't in their best interest to
block ads. Of course that wouldn't sit well with their product, er, users.

~~~
ddingus
They can very easily manage AD types, keep the stuff that drains batteries,
barks at people, the worst in check.

That would be a nice balance of net happiness and making money.

------
Terretta
Why remove users’ agency?

 _In computing, a user agent is software (a software agent) that is acting on
behalf of a user. One common use of the term refers to a web browser that
"retrieves, renders and facilitates end user interaction with Web content"._

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/User_agent](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/User_agent)

------
ddingus
I am struggling to justify continuing to use Chrome.

------
vikramkr
They can struggle all they want, but what I want is to switch to firefox.
Competition is a wonderful thing.

~~~
tinus_hn
No, because if you really wanted that you’d already have done it.

~~~
vikramkr
I have. I kept the tenses constant since it sounds better in prose

------
fyoving
They are justifying it just fine, author and others seem to only want to
believe critics.

------
buffaloo
Cmd-Q

